# New York Times Article on New Destination Clubs



## Chicagomark (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/18/y...matters.html?scp=1&sq=destination club&st=cse


----------



## Chicagomark (Feb 25, 2012)

*120 Reads & Not One Single Comment or Reply? Really?*

120 Reads & Not One Single Comment or Reply? Really? 

This is as bad as when I posted links to the UE Bankruptcy site. Hundreds of views, and not a single reply.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 25, 2012)

As a member of the "not that wealthy class", I can not image their pain at not getting one of 19 units a Vail between Christmas and New Years. 

However, I do have 4 week 52s in the Pompano Beach/Ft Lauderdale area. Maybe I can become a destination club.


----------



## GregT (Feb 26, 2012)

What struck me about this was the similarity to the new Marriott Destination Club, where you spend alot of money simply for the privilege of being able to make reservations at the current cash rental rate.   

I don't understand the appeal of this -- I really like to stay in nice accomodations but I don't see the viability of this approach in the current day and age.

However, I'm not living the life that their target customer is -- and maybe therefore the confusion is mine!!!

Thanks for linking this -- 

Best,

Greg


----------

